# pissing water heater replacement



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A small leak developed at the anode bung and the water ran down to the lower thermostat, caused the stat to ground out onto the tank and burnt a hole in the tank as well as lighting the plastic on fire. That's the coolest heater failure I've seen yet. I just wish I could have been there to seen her blow. Is that twisted?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I've seen them but not when it happened.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Seen it many times.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Wouldn't be so bad if it was just a leaking element, but getting the stink out of the old one is impossible after they've burned like that. I've only seen a few burn through the element.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like it when the 480 Volt units get wet!

They don't just pop~n~fizz like that one did...
480 goes out with a bang!:thumbup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

You could hardly tell the heater had been on fire in the last few pics.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

whats twisted is that you used a whole roll of film on that water heater


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Film? What's that?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope you suggested installing a pan. I noticed that one hed none. I always sell a pan when the WH is inside


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It was in the garage. I told him that it's a good idea to put in a pan and drain, but since it's in garage with block walls and good slope going out the garage it not essential or required by code.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

always on the job!


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bill said:


> I hope you suggested installing a pan. I noticed that one hed none. I always sell a pan when the WH is inside


 
Where would you run the drain to?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Whos making those heaters for barnett?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

American Water Heaters


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> American Water Heaters


Isn't that who makes them for whirlpoo also?
It looks like a pan drain could be ran out the wall to the right. Looks like an outside wall to me. But pro says its not required so i wouldn't have either. Pans are not 100% by the way,but do work in most failures.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes. I am pretty sure they make them for whirlpool too. I think they private label about 10 or 12 brands.


----------



## HavasuPlumber91 (May 16, 2016)

I do not like American water heaters, over half I've ran into they didn't leave the anode rod accessible for service. I'm not cutting my own hole just to check/change the anode sorry. Personally I like Bradford and rheem, best and always stocked in my area. But I'm in a small town also and the only other brands are bought by home owners from Home Depot or lowes.


----------



## HavasuPlumber91 (May 16, 2016)

Holy **** balls batman! Didn't see how old this thread was haha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HavasuPlumber91 said:


> Holy **** balls batman! Didn't see how old this thread was haha


Holy sh!t Havasu, how do we know if you are a plumber or hannymann? ??


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Have a sue, leave an intro accessible for the rest of us!


----------

